# Silly Exclusions 2 - Home Insurance



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I've just had a letter through from Sheilas Wheels stating that they want to amend the policy at renewal so that theft or attempted theft cover will not apply unless an approved Intruder Alarm is fitted.

I did actually consider getting an alarm system until 2 different neighbours' alarm systems went off some time apart whilst they were on holiday, and I called the Police. On both occasions the Police told me that they don't respond to burglar alarms but if I wanted to go and have a look and found somebody on the premises I should call back and they would send somebody out. For my neighbours' sakes I did check that the premises were secure on both occasions and they were false alarms.

As it happens I have 2 Rottweilers and have no concerns about intruders entering my property - like I would with an intruder alarm.

I have just spoken to Sheilas Wheels (Esure apparently) and said goodbye to them.

Steve O.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you had a previous (or attempted) break in SteveOC? The only other reason i can see is that Sheilas Wheels have had a post code review and your post code now falls within one that requires an alarm. 

You've done the right thing though and voted with your feet, so to speak.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

if u need a quote give me a call monday and i will get one of my collages to ring u


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Have you had a previous (or attempted) break in SteveOC? The only other reason i can see is that Sheilas Wheels have had a post code review and your post code now falls within one that requires an alarm.
> 
> You've done the right thing though and voted with your feet, so to speak.


I haven't made a claim on either buildings or contents in 20+ years, here or at my previous address.
I am not aware of any attempted break-ins and certainly nothing in the last 2 years since I have had the dogs.

On Confused.Com I have 59 quotes and 14 (including Sheilas Wheels) who are unable to quote for my details - but they don't say why.
By the way, I also live in Wiltshire - about 40 minutes from Swindon - is it considered an increased crime risk area generally?
According to the Parish Newsletter, our PCSO still reports that we live in a low crime area - although apparently a plant was dug up and removed from somebodys front garden last month.

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

-tom- said:


> if u need a quote give me a call monday and i will get one of my collages to ring u


Thanks for the offer - do you want to say who you work for on here (or send me a PM) and I'll add it to the list for consideration - I am covered until the renewal date of 4th July so have time to shop around.

Steve O.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

SteveOC said:


> Thanks for the offer - do you want to say who you work for on here (or send me a PM) and I'll add it to the list for consideration - I am covered until the renewal date of 4th July so have time to shop around.
> 
> Steve O.


I work for royal bank off scotland bud you get 20% off for your first year my work number is 0151 666 1707 and i can get mel the advisor to arrange a call for you  just some info on here http://www.rbs.co.uk/personal/insurance/g1/home.ashx

atb

tom


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Wiltshire is relatively low rated, although some postcodes now are a bit more difficult due to some of the flood areas drawn up by the EA.

I am happy to have a look for you next week too if you wish, just give me a call on the number in my signature.


----------

